# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  درخواست اظافه شدن انجمن اکسل به برنامه نویس.

## دانشجوی تویسرکانی

با سلام

لطفا انجمن اکسل را در برنامه نویس راه اندازی کنید.

اکسل :

1-برنامه نویسی با زبان ساده وی بی 2-استفاده به عنوان ابزار گذارش گیری 3-استفاده به عنوان بانک اطلاعاتی 4-استفاده به عنوان گریدویو سورس محور 5-عدم وجود موانع جهت نصب بر روی سیستم عامل ها 6- ا open source ا 7-سرعت بسیار بالای کد نویسی در محیط فرمول بار 8-قابلیت کنترل اکسل از سایر محصولات مایکروسافت

و بسیاری دیگر از کاربردهای باورنکردنی

----------


## ahsaya

واقعا پيشنهاد خوب ، عالي و بجايي مطرح كرديد . 

اساتيد برنامه نويس چرا استقبال نكردند .

با توجه به :

1-كاربردي بودن و در دسترس بودن اكسل براي بسياري از كاربران

2- اضافه شدن خروجي اكسل به اكثر نرم افزارهاي كاربردي تجاري

3-راحتي كار با اكسل

4- وواقعا بسياري از كاربردهاي باورنكردني

----------


## SEZAR.CO

با عض سلام
دوستان متاسفانه مدیران ارزشی به این نوع تاپیک ها نمی گذارند
اگه احتیاج دارید در وی بی با اکسل کار کنید سوالتون رو هم توی وی بی پرسید به جواب می سید

----------


## ahsaya

> دوستان متاسفانه مدیران ارزشی به این نوع تاپیک ها نمی گذارند
> ا


شاید کار کردن با اکسل برای مدیران استاد بسیار مبتدی بنظر برسد . اما اکسل یک ابزار بسیار کاربردی و فراگیر است که کاربران زیادی به خاطر سهولت در استفاده را عاشق خود نموده است .

امیدوارم مدیران کمی برای این دسته که شمار آنها نیز اندک نیست ارزش قائل شوند .

من مطمئن هستم که تالار فوق العاده خوبی خواهد شد

----------


## FastCode

> 1-برنامه نویسی با زبان ساده وی بی 2-استفاده به عنوان ابزار گذارش گیری  3-استفاده به عنوان بانک اطلاعاتی 4-استفاده به عنوان گریدویو سورس محور  5-عدم وجود موانع جهت نصب بر روی سیستم عامل ها 6- ا open source ا 7-سرعت  بسیار بالای کد نویسی در محیط فرمول بار 8-قابلیت کنترل اکسل از سایر  محصولات مایکروسافت


خوب شد خواصی که نداره رو یادمون انداختی.یادم رفته بود چرا استفاده نمیکنم.

----------


## ahsaya

> خوب شد خواصی که نداره رو یادمون انداختی.یادم رفته بود چرا استفاده نمیکنم.


استاد بزرگوار 

ممنون از توضیحات شما .

ولی من یک سئوال برام پیش اومده ؟

واقعا می شه توی اکسل کد نویسی و برنامه نویسی ساده کرد یا نه ؟

لطفا توجه داشته باشید که درسته که اکسل بانک اطلاعاتی نیست ، فایلهای اون بسیار آسیب پذیرند ، اوپن سورس نیست اما توابع و فرمولهای بسیار زیادی در بخشهای مختلف ریاضی ، متنی ، مالی ، مهندسی و غیره 

بسیار سریع در دسترس هستند  و از قبل حاضر هستند .

وقتی شما استاد بزرگوار کدهای وی بی رو با یک چشم به هم زدن توی اکسس می زنی ، چرا نمی شه اونها رو توی اکسل زد ؟

ممکنه راهنمایی بفرمایید که می شه توی اکسل برنامه نویسی کرد یا نه ؟

----------


## FastCode

> استاد بزرگوار 
> 
> ممنون از توضیحات شما .
> 
> ولی من یک سئوال برام پیش اومده ؟
> 
> واقعا می شه توی اکسل کد نویسی و برنامه نویسی ساده کرد یا نه ؟
> 
> لطفا توجه داشته باشید که درسته که اکسل بانک اطلاعاتی نیست ، فایلهای اون بسیار آسیب پذیرند ، اوپن سورس نیست اما توابع و فرمولهای بسیار زیادی در بخشهای مختلف ریاضی ، متنی ، مالی ، مهندسی و غیره 
> ...


 وقتی تابع EVALUATE نداره از نظر من تابع نداره.
میشه ولی به جه قیمتی؟من ترجیح میدم با C بنویسم.زودتر تموم میشه و ارور الکی هم نمیده.یک مرتبه هم وسط کار بعد از سه سال با آپیدت Excel خطا نمیده.

----------


## fakhravari

مدیریت سسایت رسیدگی نمیکنه :چشمک:

----------

